# Dx code for G0446



## 01085585 (Jan 22, 2013)

Hello,
We are going to start billing for the G0446, Annual, face-to-face intensive behavioral therapy for cardiovascular disease, individual, 15 minutes. Does anyone know what dx code to use for this? Like maybe a special V code? Thank you


----------



## sparkles1077 (Jan 22, 2013)

I do not see any crosscodes in my Encoder for this code.   I think the cardiovascular disease would be appropriate.  The only V-code I find applicable would be V65.49, which is just counseling.  I don't see anything for counseling on cardiovascular risks.


----------



## rossman283 (Feb 6, 2014)

Hey.
The G0446 is a stand alone item that can be billed just about anywhere.  We are currently implementing to have our providers counsel it at the same time as the G0438 orG0439, the AWV.  Just document the time spent on the encounter and submit it with the visit.   As long as the patient and provider meet ehe criteria, it will go through.


----------



## rossman283 (Feb 6, 2014)

The v70.00is a good enough Dx code.  There is no specific Dx code for it.


----------

